# Iron-ore ship 'Asian Forest' currently in trouble off Mangalore coast



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Mangalore, Jul 17: A ship which departed from the New Mangalore Port, sent out a distress signal after it tilted in the Arabian Sea due to a technical snag on Friday July 17.
> 
> Initial information received from sources in New Mangalore Port indicates that the ship in difficulty is the ‘Asian Forest’ which had left the port on Friday morning. The ship has a cargo of iron ore, and is headed to China. It is reportedly tilted at an angle of 20 degrees.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.daijiworld.com/news/news_disp.asp?n_id=62783


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

150 men to rescue 18? should be a piece of cake. At least the ore carrier didn't sink, so now I don't think it will be lost now, unless everyone leaves it!


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

A second ship has run into trouble nearby to the first...



> Two foreign ships were stranded due to rough weather off the coast of Mangalore and Karwar in Karnataka on Friday (July 17), with efforts underway to rescue 10 crew members of one of the vessels.
> 
> A Hong Kong registered vessel "Asian Forest" carrying iron ore fines to China tilted about 28 degrees near Tannirbavi, about six nautical miles from South of the Fairway Buoy of New Mangalore port.
> 
> ...


http://www.timesnow.tv/Drama-at-high-seas-2-ships-beached/articleshow/4322505.cms


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update...'Asian Forest' has now sunk, new report with photo's of stricken vessel...

http://mangalorean.com/news.php?newstype=broadcast&broadcastid=135858


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further update, link includes video footage...

http://www.daijiworld.com/news/news...illance+Aircraft+Dornier+to+arrive+from+Kochi


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for these pictures shamrock


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Further update regarding Asian Forest

http://www.daijiworld.com/news/news...t+%96+Asian+Forest+Salvage+Operations+Delayed


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

The ship was only 2 years old. Would be interesting to learn more on reasons for the ship getting into trouble. Iron ore fines would not normally be a risk i.e. shifting, unless it is some special product.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll be following this event in the press!


----------



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have much confidence in the press Bill, when it comes to marine matters.

Something very wrong with this


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Seems the locals have been helping themselves to parts of the ship...

http://mangalorean.com/news.php?newstype=local&newsid=138548


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Divers are to start inspections of Asian Forest..

http://www.daijiworld.com/news/news...pects+Area+Around+Sunken+Ship,+'Asian+Forest'


----------

